# Are Share gifts worth buying?



## Badman (10 Oct 2002)

with the emergance of companies such as framedshare.co.uk offering 1 share certificate. Is it really worth going to a companie like this or are there any realistic alternatives to buying shares as gifts for the UK market????


----------



## Jon (10 Oct 2002)

*I think so*

Well they certainly take the hassle out of the whole process!


----------

